# Union SC - Adult Male BT



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know if this baby is still there. But OMG i felt awful looking at this picture i don't know if anyone lives near and could help the baby. — South Carolina German Shepherd Rescue — ADOPTIONS —*RescueMe.Org

*Union County Animal Shelter*
1657 Jonesville Highway
*Union County* *Union, NC 29379* *MAP IT!*


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Link says no longer available.. hope he was rescued.. beautiful dog, dumb people.


----------

